# deer hide tanning



## headhunter30-06 (Dec 3, 2009)

after a hundred or so deer im finnally going totry tanning. but for now im wanting to know what kinda tool works best for flesh removal right now i have the hide wrapped up and in the freezer nothing has been done to it since the deer was processed a couple of weeks ago could will this cause any issues


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 3, 2009)

see post about cow hide ...

sounds like Lowjack has this figuered out ....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 3, 2009)

I believe this is what Nugefan is talking about
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=448075&highlight=cow+hide


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2009)

My scraper is a 2 inch wide, rounded steel blade, mounted on a 2 foot long handle. The blade is kept sharp. I lash the hide in a frame, and use the scraper to remove all fat, meat, and hypodermis from the inside of the hide. I also use it to remove the hair and epidermis from the outside of it too. 

If you are gonna braintan any kind of skin, do not use salt. You can keep it in the freezer indefinately, long as it`s well wrapped.


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Dec 3, 2009)

thats good because it will be after the first of the year before i can do any thing with it.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Dec 3, 2009)

hey nic can you post a pic of your blade? and did you make it or buy it somewhere?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2009)

duckdawgdixie said:


> hey nic can you post a pic of your blade? and did you make it or buy it somewhere?



I had an old time blacksmith make it for me. Let me scratch it and my camera up, and I`ll post a pic on this thread for you.


----------



## deersled (Dec 4, 2009)

draw knife seems to work pretty good for scraping


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2009)

Aw man!! I got my scraper out and forgot to take a pic. I`ll take a good one tomorrow, in the daylight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2009)

Here`s a couple of pics. Actually, that handle is 18 inches, not 24. And the bit is rounded.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 5, 2009)

Nic ....is that made from a plow or did he just forge it from the raw ?


----------



## learnin2do (Dec 9, 2009)

I sharpened the edge of a cooking spoon that i cut the handle off, and padded one side with stiff foam and duct tape; actually, most of the fleshing i have done has worked best with this small butcher knife shaped kitchen knife.  That one that Nico or whoever posted the picture of looks nice. 

 I need *lots* of advice, I'm on my fourth and fifth attempt after flinging myself into this new "hobby".  The waste really bothered me and I told my man and his friends to give me their skins and i would attempt to make use of them.  Well, they did just that after thanksgiving weekend.
I have no idea what i am doing, personally know no-one who does, and am only guided by what various information i read on the internet.  I have learned that it is very hard, time consuming work, but if i could learn to do it successfully, i don't mind that.  
Q's:  
-do i heat, boil, or let alone the brain?
-how do i know i have scarped it clean enough?  how do I tell the difference between "hypodermis" (is that right?) and what is left that i want, before i make more sewing for myself?
-if it starts to dry because it is 3 in the morning and i no longer have the strength to pull, can i just put it in the fridge?
-etc, etc....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2009)

2, PM sent.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 10, 2009)

learnin2do, pm sent to you.


----------



## Lilrock (Dec 18, 2009)

I use the Saftee-acid from van dykes or mckenzies taixdermy supply when tanning.  This way it is a safe chemical for the soil. It actually turns into a fertilizer(what I was told anyways).  It has always worked well.  Many bobcats and such I have done that are really soft and nice looking.


----------



## learnin2do (Dec 22, 2009)

*hide talk*

-and that is for hair-on?
-nico, did you say that hair on is difficult, as i have always heard?

I cannot read any message on your or tn girl's posts.  
How long before i know if my brain method is working?


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 22, 2009)

i know a guy who turns out great hides and uses a pressure washer to get the meat/fat off


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2009)

learnin2do said:


> -and that is for hair-on?
> -nico, did you say that hair on is difficult, as i have always heard?
> 
> I cannot read any message on your or tn girl's posts.
> How long before i know if my brain method is working?



Christine, on a dryscrape braintan deerskin, you will be able to tell in a few hours into breakin` the hide. 

A deer is one of those animals that the hide is much better tanned hair off. Deer hair is brittle, and if you tan one hair on, and use it, it will constantly be breakin` off. If it is just hung up on the wall, it will be fine though.


----------



## learnin2do (Dec 23, 2009)

I love that!  I'll have to get one!


----------

